# New chaos model pics. UPDATED: new pics added to first post.



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Snagged these off of Warseer



































































Sweet Jesus on a bicycle! Those spawn are fuckin awesome. And the Khorne lord is definitely going to be my new Berzerker champ in a big way. I love all this stuff actually.

UPDATE:

Here we are:


































And finally



















And a better pic of the Red Corsairs from the top:


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Urge to worship... rising....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Pyromanic Tendencies said:


> Urge to worship... rising....


Let the urge take over, I don't mind at all Pyro :lol:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The Marines look typical, but the Spawn look awesome!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

to be honest, i'm not sure how excited i am. Huron is cool, as are the spawn, but otherwise, i'm really not that impressed.

i've seen some of the new possessed in next month's white dwarf, theyre wonderful.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Heresy!!! Those models are so freaking awesome, my Inquisitorial disipline is failing me... gah... :wink:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

jebas! iv done a lot of foot kissing recently.....


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

wow their really nice... except the normal marines they dont really look any different


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think they are. Most likely they painted up some current marines in the Red Corsairs colours before the new plastics were finished.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Go-Go Ga-Ga, me want to... lots of... spawn so dam... 

*brain explodes*


----------



## Thrawn (Mar 28, 2007)

They aren't that great, but the spawn are awesome.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow spawn...so awsome... gaaaaaaah.... hand...reaching to..wallet...
And im liking how they're giving more chaos LC options for modeling, now we dont have to jack space marine lightning claws or deal with metal ones :lol:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Ugh I HATE the metal termie they have now.

But, with a little green stuff, spiky bitz, and the new False Emperor termies, Father Nurgle has some new buddies. Those look AMAZING Wraithlord, far beyoind anything I've seen yet. 

I feel funny...I think I'm in love...with Chaos...again.

-Dirge


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving the possessed and the really loving the nod to the old Raptor Aspiring Champion in the Possessed (top left for those who are wondering what I'm talking about). The Icon Bearers are nice as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those Possessed are just stunning. I think I may be building an entire army out of them as they are exactly what I picture when I think Chaos Space Marine. Maybe not use quite so many mutations on each but overall..... yeah, it's gonna happen.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i might even finish my chaos army properly now!

if only the codex would be on a par with the models...


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Expect more chaos goodness from me this year ! All these parts will be fantastic for conversions, especially the possessed


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Very nice models (especially the Possessed), but my gosh the cover art on the Codex is awful. I mean, I know that Marine armour is big, but he looks like a kid in his dad's coat!

Chaos Titans in the background though. A possible hint towards *Apocalypse* perhaps?


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

ogle

...is that a word that describes it?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

but my gosh the cover art on the Codex is awful. I mean, I know that Marine armour is big, but he looks like a kid in his dad's coat! 

i think its just because his chest armour looks like a barrell. the models have it sort of sculpted rather than a barrell


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn major improvement with the icon bearers and possesed :shock: 
Only problem i see, is the possesed randomness gonna make it hard for modeling purposes?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not at all if you think about it. The way possessed will work means you can go nuts with the squad, convert them up, everything, and not have to worry about wysiwyg. After all, most of the options on that random table can't be truly represented by conversions. Scout, Fleet, Furious Charge, etc. And anyone who tries to tell you otherwise is a moron that needs a smack upside the head with a bat.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> i think its just because his chest armour looks like a barrell. the models have it sort of sculpted rather than a barrell


That, and he doesn't look like he'd be able to move his arms. Terrible picture.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, i never saw this one either.

Way to go, Wraith!


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Having seen the new lord sprues on another thread, it may be time to expand my Chaos with some more Slaaneshii types.

>> Have heard rumours about cult units being re-done, ie Children coming in boxes of 6 with 1 blast master and 5 sonic blasters, all plastic. Anybody else heard this?


----------

